# Nipple, 131 Hole, Elbow area



## Colby1513 (Nov 5, 2019)

Hello everyone. 

Me and two of my buddies are planing on running out to the nipple to troll natural baits and artificials this weekend if the weather permits. We are all geared up and plan to troll toward the elbow as well as hitting the 131 Hole. Mainly targeting wahoo and dolphin... hoping to luck up on some blackfin with the occasional Billfish. I was looking to see if any of you have any recent reports of the current bite out there as well as the water condition. Whats biting? What are you having the best luck on? Any info is greatly appreciated. 

Thank you


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Water is shitty at the Nipple/131.


----------

